# Leichtes kinderbike 26 Zoll



## tobone (12. Januar 2019)

Dieses Jahr steht mal wieder ein neues kinderbike an.
Bisher waren wir/mein Sohn mit Kania/Pyro ganz glücklich. Die werden natürlich mit zunehmender Größe auch nicht gerade günstiger. Aber abgesehen davon wollen wir auch mal schauen was es sonst noch gibt.
Da er kaum im Gelände fährt soll es eher etwas schmalere reifen haben. Islabikes wäre was. Aber die kann man ja nur schwer Probe fahren. Frog und Woom gäbe es sonst hier noch in der Nähe. Außerdem wäre es wichtig das man Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger montieren kann. Die meisten „normalen „ Kinderräder mit Strassenausstattung sind ja höllisch schwer. Und eine 3 kg Möchtegernfedergabel muss glaube ich auch nicht sein. Sieht zwar cool aus aber bringt ja nichts.
Habe ich eine Marke vergessen die evtl in Frage kommt?
Das islabike 27, hat das 27er Laufräder? Wo bekommt man dafür überhaupt reifen?
Wichtig wäre uns, dass er es beim Händler probefahren kann.
Sollte preislich maximal im Rahmen eines Pyro bikes (750€) sein. Besser darunter.


----------



## Spoon-man (12. Januar 2019)

Ich werfe mal das Trek Wahoo in den Raum. Leicht, nicht zu teuer und passende  Schutzbleche sowie Reflektoren sind bereits dabei. Schau es Dir mal an. LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (12. Januar 2019)

Nicht schlecht 
Danke


----------



## Kati (12. Januar 2019)

Wenn es mit StVZO-Ausstattung sein soll, kuck mal bei Conway


----------



## trifi70 (24. August 2019)

Hallo in die Runde,
gibt es Erfahrungen zum Trek Wahoo 26?

Soll gerade beratenderweise was raussuchen und würde dem Trek vor Frog den Vorzug geben. Soll für einen Jungen sein der auch etwas rabiater mit dem Rad umgeht. Der Preis ist in Ordnung und ich sehe das Trek bei gleichem Gewicht in leichtem Vorsprung bzgl.

Stabilität
Coolness-Faktor
breite Reifen und passende Bleche bereits dabei

Einen Nabendynamo würde ich noch nachrüsten. Umspeichen oder neues Vorderrad. Kurbellänge finde ich Angaben von 140 und 152. 140 fände ich zu kurz... und würde das bei Gelegenheit auf was längeres umrüsten.

Die Rahmengeometrie sieht sehr flach aus. Sprich: es wird irgendwann eine recht lange Sattelstütze benötigt werden. Aber gut, das ist ja heute so in Mode...

Kann jemand was zu den Laufrädern sagen, sind die so stabil wie die Beschreibung suggeriert?

Oder Alternativen? Starrgabel, leicht, cool, Körpergröße knapp 1,50 (möglichst kein 27,5 oder gar noch größer...)

Falls die Entscheidung fürs Trek fällt, kann ich nach Lieferung meine Einschätzung zur Aufbauqualität gerne hier posten.


----------



## Spoon-man (24. August 2019)

Hi,

meine Jungs haben jeweils das Wahoo in 24 Zoll. Verbaut war da eine 152er Kurbel und als Tretlager ein klassisches offenes  Konuslager.  Ich habe das Lager  gegen Shimano Patronenlager getauscht und eine kürzere  frog Kurbel  verbaut. Alles in allem machen die Bikes  bis jetzt alles mit, Pumptrack, Touren oder auch einfach nur mal radeln mit den Kumpels auf der Strasse. Mit den Laufrädern gibt es keine Probleme, auch nach diversen Bordsteinstunts,  die Reifen rollen gut und bieten ausreichend Grip. Gewicht liegt unter 10 Kilo,  meine Jungs sind begeistert. Ich finde die Qualität  gut. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## afru (24. August 2019)

Bei Fahrrad-XXL aktuell mit 10% Sovendus Gutschein zu haben


----------



## trifi70 (2. September 2019)

Danke Euch beiden für Erfahrungswerte und den Tipp. Haben das Fahrrad mit dem besagten Rabatt gekauft und heute in Betrieb genommen. Kam fast komplett fahrfertig vormontiert und laut beigelegtem Zettel auch Probe gefahren in einem riesigen XXL Karton. Lenker quer stellen, Pedale dran, Bremsbeläge habe ich noch etwas justiert und an der Stellschraube für die Schaltung eine halbe Umdrehung. Schutzbleche waren schon montiert, das hinten ist sehr kurz, prima für Wheelies . Gesamteindruck ist ganz ok:

Laufräder haben 28 Speichen, Felge außen ca. 25mm breit, kein Schnellspanner, sondern Inbus-Spannachsen 
Reifen voluminös und fahren sich gut
Sattel und Stütze relativ leicht und bequem, die Stütze wird irgendwann zu kurz sein
Kurbel 152mm lang, außen Kunststoffchainring, innen einen Kettenabweiser am Sitzrohr (siehe Detail-Foto)
Kettenblatt nur 28 Zähne und ist nicht wechselbar
Lenker/Vorbau-Kombi Oversize
Anlötteile für Montage eines Gepäckträgers sind vorhanden
Katzenauge an Sattelstütze nicht sichtbar von hinten..., Reflektoren in den Laufrädern von der billigsten Sorte...

Für die ca. 400 Eur ist das ein ordentliches Paket. Gewicht wird ungefähr passen, Waage war leider nicht zur Hand.


----------



## Spoon-man (2. September 2019)

Dann mal viel Spaß  damit. Ich finde auch, dass Preis und Leistung da stimmen.


----------



## trifi70 (7. September 2019)

Danke, der Bub hat sich wirklich gefreut, macht Wheelies und springt damit... Habe mich deshalb entschieden, das gewünschte Vorderrad mit Nabendynamo selbst aufzubauen und entsprechend stabil auszulegen...

Gewicht kann ich noch nachreichen: 10,4 kg fürs Trek Wahoo wie aus der Kiste, also mit Schutzblechen, Pedalen, Reflektoren...


----------



## trifi70 (14. September 2019)

Habe das NaDy-Vorderrad heute eingebaut und hatte also Gelegenheit noch paar Gewichte zu nehmen:
580g Reifen, also Spar-Potential 100g und mehr pro Laufrad
200g Schlauch, nochmal Spar-Potential um 70g, bei schlauchlos natürlich noch mehr
820g Vorderrad, Felge 20mm Maulweite, 28 DD-Speichen, finde das ganz ordentlich

Ich hätte das Vorderrad vorab mal wiegen sollen... hatte mehr erwartet und dachte eigentlich "eher schwere Felge"... Aber die scheint für die Breite ganz ok zu sein und dann hätte sich ein Shutter Precision in 28 Loch Version (ggü. dem jetzt verbauten 3N72) doch gelohnt... 200-300g Gewichtsparpotential an NaDy und Felge leider "verschenkt"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

